# Not So Secret Santa!



## PaJami (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello everybody, and welcome to my first ever TBT Secret Santa... Sorta! I'll explain the rules shortly, but first of all, let's make sure everyone knows what Secret Santa is... 



Spoiler: Wikipedia definition



Secret Santa is a Western Christmas tradition in which members of a group are randomly assigned other members to whom they anonymously give a gift. Often practised in workplaces, or amongst large families, participation in it is usually voluntary. ...


 Alright, now that that's settled, here's how Not So Secret Santa works. For a few weeks, I'll let people sign up if they're interested. Once signups are over, I'll match you up with a random TBT member. You then have to choose a gift to give them. The gifts can have no more value than ten dollars. Steam games may be a popular choice, considering sales will be going on around the time of giving. *The prizes can also be as small as you like. Maybe you can draw a picture for your recipient, or write them a poem or something... It's the thought that counts! So you don't have to spend money to enter this contest.* Anywho, I don't want anyone giving the prizes until the final week before Christmas... Then everyone will get their prizes and be merry  Oh, one more thing.. There will be a grand prize! One randomly selected person will receive a copy of Borderlands GOTY via Steam from me  I know this may seem like a jumbled mess, I'm just writing down thoughts as I come up with them, so if you have questions or concerns, let me know. Otherwise, just write your name down if you'd be interested in participating. Enjoy, and, while we wait for this to begin, check out my Christmas Countdown!


----------



## toshiwoshi (Nov 24, 2011)

No more value then 10 bucks? do we buy something and like ship it? O.e im confused


----------



## AndyB (Nov 24, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> No more value then 10 bucks? do we buy something and like ship it? O.e im confused


If you really wanted to, but shipping can be expensive. Plus you'd need to give your address to recieve anything.. which most people/their parents wouldn't end up liking that. 
However what I think Jami is going for mostly is that services like Steam allow you to gift games right to people's accounts. No posting anything is needed for that, gets right to the point.

Finally... I _still_ see you're trying to shift that Borderlands.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Nov 24, 2011)

AndyB said:


> If you really wanted to, but shipping can be expensive. Plus you'd need to give your address to recieve anything.. which most people/their parents wouldn't end up liking that.
> However what I think Jami is going for mostly is that services like Steam allow you to gift games right to people's accounts. No posting anything is needed for that, gets right to the point.
> 
> Finally... I _still_ see you're trying to shift that Borderlands.



ok, i get it now, but i don't really like Steam, i prefer not to use it. I'll choose another option.


----------



## PaJami (Nov 24, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> ok, i get it now, but i don't really like Steam, i prefer not to use it. I'll choose another option.



Well some other ideas could be maybe an iTunes giftcard code? Or other code-related purchases? I mean, it's all entirely up to you what you do  And again, you don't have to spend any money at all. Maybe write a poem saying how awesome the other person is? Be creative 
Also, @Andy... I know


----------



## Elliot (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm so giving someone a 0 dollar itunes card <3


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 28, 2011)

I think I will participate.
Also psn card anyone?


----------



## SockHead (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm down. Whoever I get will probably get something mailed to them because I have no money to spend on games via steam. (So just keep that in mind)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 30, 2011)

Cards work. Whether it be iTunes, Wii, PSN, XBL, etc. You just scratch off the code and give it to them.
I guess I'm in.


----------



## PaJami (Nov 30, 2011)

Another suggestion for those who don't want to spend so much money... I'm guessing a fair amount of members here play MW3 (well, at least a few..) Maybe buy a bag of Doritos or Mountain Dew and give them the double XP code on it if your partner plays it? Again, codes work for paid gifts, feel free to mail something if both of you are comfortable with the cost and address sharing, steam games, and you can be creative and write them a song, draw them a picture, anything! Anyway, thanks to those who have signed up so far, and for everyone else... Remember, 'tis the season for giving 8D (and you're guaranteed a prize and a chance to win two if you enter!)


----------



## AndyB (Nov 30, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> Cards work. Whether it be iTunes, Wii, PSN, XBL, etc. You just scratch off the code and give it to them.
> I guess I'm in.


Not everything works so easily. Cards for the likes of Xbox are region locked, so if you do get the other cards of some sort... check where they live first.


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 30, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Not everything works so easily. Cards for the likes of Xbox are region locked, so if you do get the other cards of some sort... check where they live first.


Well if you have an American and a European PSN account you can use American cards on American accounts, and European cards on European accounts.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 30, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Well if you have an American and a European PSN account you can use American cards on American accounts, and European cards on European accounts.


Yes, that's a given really. I'm just saying it so that people can check before they go and buy a card that their recipient can't use.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm game I guess. Plan on picking up some cards soon anyways, those Zelda ones are nice. :>


----------



## Brad (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll join in as well. I don't have a lot of money around this time, so, ya' know.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 4, 2011)

You have until a week from Friday to enter... So that's... 13 days left. Then, I'll partner you up with someone on the weekend, and you will have the following week to give the presents.. Then it's Christmas! So be generous and sign up before it's too late


----------



## Callie (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in, this is a fun idea


----------



## toshiwoshi (Dec 4, 2011)

Callie said:


> I'm in, this is a fun idea



Finally, another girl signed up ^^


----------



## AndyB (Dec 4, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> Finally, another girl signed up ^^


Yo Jami, don't pair these two up. lololol.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Dec 4, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Yo Jami, don't pair these two up. lololol.



  D: why not?


----------



## AndyB (Dec 4, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> D: why not?


It goes against the idea of Secret Santa.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Dec 4, 2011)

AndyB said:


> It goes against the idea of Secret Santa.



i didn't suggest we be paired up, i was just happy to not be the only girl  :3

and suggesting that we not be paired up also goes against the rules...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 4, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> i didn't suggest we be paired up, i was just happy to not be the only girl  :3
> 
> and suggesting that we not be paired up also goes against the rules...


----------



## Callie (Dec 4, 2011)

I feel like I should respond but I don't know how. So I'm just going to leave these pancakes here...



Spoiler: oh hai...


----------



## AndyB (Dec 4, 2011)

Callie, don't spam with nonsense. You didn't have to post, there wasn't and isn't anything to say.
As for the thread, Jami can mix up whoever he does, I was only joking.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 4, 2011)

Sounds fun, I'm in.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 9, 2011)

One more week to sign up


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 12, 2011)

> *The prizes can also be as small as you like. Maybe you can draw a picture for your recipient, or write them a poem or something... It's the thought that counts! So you don't have to spend money to enter this contest.*


OIC, thanks.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, any last minute signups? I'll close signups at, like, 5:00 PM CST tomorrow or so.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2011)

me sign up I guess


----------



## PaJami (Dec 17, 2011)

Well alright then, ten signups. Not bad, at least it's an even number. I shall now randomly partner everyone up... Drumroll please!
Bidoof and SockHead
Callie and Toshiwoshi (I swear this wasn't my doing...)
Fillfall and Bacon Boy
Brad and AndyB
Tom and Prof Gallows
I shall PM all of you to remind you, and between now and Christmas. And, on Christmas Eve, I shall give away the copy of Borderlands. Merry Christmas, and happy giving  Remember, 0-10 dollars is your prize range, and you don't HAVE to spend money  If you have any questions, inform me of them, and thanks again for the signups


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 17, 2011)

No more than $10? k.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 17, 2011)

I really don't get why you then posted a list of who everyone has. I know it's "Not so Secret Santa", but doesn't that take away the even more of the fun?


----------



## Callie (Dec 17, 2011)

If you do this next year, I think it'd be fun if the person who got you was different from the person you had. And also keeping it a secret too. 

Still, this is fun! I'm excited to get Toshi a gift (and it's weird how we ended up getting each other XD)


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Dec 17, 2011)

Ummmmm I'm gonna make some art.
So maybe I just gift random people a christmas art of some kind.......
I do mostly chibi art but I'm working on my drawing skills.....
If you like art check my FurAffinity page: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/melodydragon


----------



## PaJami (Dec 17, 2011)

AndyB said:


> I really don't get why you then posted a list of who everyone has. I know it's "Not so Secret Santa", but doesn't that take away the even more of the fun?


Yeah, I could've. I dunno, I just wasn't really thinking and I posted the list. Of course, now I have new ideas for next year


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Dec 17, 2011)

PaJami said:


> Yeah, I could've. I dunno, I just wasn't really thinking and I posted the list. Of course, now I have new ideas for next year



I guess I'll come back next year for this.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Dec 17, 2011)

Callie said:


> If you do this next year, I think it'd be fun if the person who got you was different from the person you had. And also keeping it a secret too.
> 
> Still, this is fun! I'm excited to get Toshi a gift (and it's weird how we ended up getting each other XD)



xD i know right?


----------



## SockHead (Dec 18, 2011)

Damn.. Now I'm not sure if I can send something..  Bidoof all the way in the land down under..


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Damn.. Now I'm not sure if I can send something..  Bidoof all the way in the land down under..



Haha poor you, but I would have felt bad if someone actually spent money on me and gave me something.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 19, 2011)

Are PSN Cards region locked?


----------



## Brad (Dec 19, 2011)

I believe so.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 19, 2011)

What about me? :O


----------



## PaJami (Dec 20, 2011)

Elliot said:


> What about me? :O


D8 Sorry, Elly. By your post, I couldn't tell if you were interested or not. I'll be your partner


----------



## Elliot (Dec 20, 2011)

PaJami said:


> D8 Sorry, Elly. By your post, I couldn't tell if you were interested or not. I'll be your partner


YESSSS and sorry : p


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 20, 2011)

Brad said:


> I believe so.


:<
I'm not good at drawing... I could write Fill a story. It'd be an odd one, though.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Dec 23, 2011)

When do we start gifting? (its almost Christmas) :3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 23, 2011)

Whenever you want. Mine's already done.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 23, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> When do we start gifting? (its almost Christmas) :3


Yeah, you're good to give whenever you want  I hope everyone's coming up with good ideas and giving their gifts  Tomorrow, the Borderlands giveaway will happen, so be stoked for that!


----------



## toshiwoshi (Dec 23, 2011)

I might give mine tomorrow,    or on Christmas if i have time.


----------



## Brad (Dec 24, 2011)

PaJami said:


> Tomorrow, the Borderlands giveaway will happen, so be stoked for that!



Forgot about that, lol!


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2011)

I got a warn from our lovely moderators.


----------



## PaJami (Dec 24, 2011)

Well Merry Christmas Eve everybody! I know it's rather early, but I figured I'd go ahead and draw for the winner. Now I know Bidoof doesn't have Steam, but I'm assuming everyone else does. If you win the prize and don't have it, contact me and we can work something else. Otherwise, good luck...
Drawing live right now. And the winner of Borderlands for Steam is... Prof Gallows! Congratulations  I will contact you about your prize and you may obtain it whenever you wish. Thanks again everyone for signing up, have fun "wrapping" up your present giving, and see you all next year. Merry Christmas!


----------



## toshiwoshi (Dec 25, 2011)

Secret Santa Gift for Callie!
I hope you like it :3



Spoiler:  Merry Christmas~


----------



## Callie (Dec 25, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> Secret Santa Gift for Callie!
> I hope you like it :3
> 
> 
> ...


Awe, thank you! They're so cute :3
I will have yours by the end of the day, tomorrow at the latest. Sorry about that, I've been busier than I thought I'd be


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 25, 2011)

Do you want us to post them on here?


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> Do you want us to post them on here?



I pm'd mine


----------



## toshiwoshi (Dec 25, 2011)

Callie said:


> Awe, thank you! They're so cute :3
> I will have yours by the end of the day, tomorrow at the latest. Sorry about that, I've been busier than I thought I'd be


Your welcome ^^
and Dont worry, its ok


----------



## toshiwoshi (Dec 25, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I pm'd mine



I couldn't because you cant add images from your computer


----------



## AndyB (Dec 26, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> I couldn't because you cant add images from your computer


You could of hosted them online somewhere.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 26, 2011)

AndyB said:


> You could of hosted them online somewhere.


That's what I did to my story.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Dec 27, 2011)

AndyB said:


> You could of hosted them online somewhere.



meh, im fine posting it here :3


----------



## PaJami (Dec 29, 2011)

Well it's been a few days since Christmas. Just wanted to confirm that you all got your presents sent out and all. Please post if you sent your gift (I know a few of you already have) and, if you want, share what you gave!


----------



## Brad (Dec 29, 2011)

I gave out my gift, I drew a picture.


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2011)

I gave Friday and 2,000 TBT bells


----------



## SockHead (Dec 30, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I gave Friday and 2,000 TBT bells



Have you used my gift yet?


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2011)

I used it the other night actually.

I'm having a shower, I'll use it there


----------

